# Wet Floor.. Where's it coming from ?



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Recently when my quantum sedan weathers a hard rain storm the carpeting on the floor get very wet . Its seems to be wet all over but possibly more so around the drivers floor, but its hard to tell that for sure.. 

It does have a sun roof, but the drains dont seem to be clogged (i blew compressed air through them w/ no problem..) and the seats, nor the door cards are ever wet. Where else could it be coming from from? Are there another drains i should check for blockage? 

Its not the heater core, the coolant level is fine.. 

thanks for any tips! :beer:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Open your hood and check the area where the antenna cable is... 

There is a drain for water, often tha water leaks into your car, not on the ground. Also check behind the central electrics, you should be able to find a little rust-hole there..


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

My coupes been doing the same thing. If i find my leak I'll let you know what it is.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I checked the drain near the antenna/computer area and the one on the opposite side- they both are clear.. These are the ones your talking about, correct Zollie? they're fairly large in diameter..? I couldn't tell if there is another one hiding more towards the middle because of the all heat/ac/wiper mechanicals and the matting in that area.. Let me know if im missing one. 

This is puzzling the hell out of me.. any other ideas are appreciated!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes that's what I am talking about. 

Often you find some rust near the drain, also some in the interior behind the electrics... That was the problem in my car. 


Is your window corner rusty? The lower corner, driver side...


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

zollie said:


> Is your window corner rusty? The lower corner, driver side...


 There isn't any rust near the front window glass that is visible at least.. 

I'll have to pull some items like the wiper motor/linkage & matting and really check that area better for potential leaks. Its gotta be around there somewhere because there's not many other options.. 

Thanks


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

It's a good plan to take out the matting, leaves, rocks, dead birds etc from that area  

The wiper motor can be left in place. Are you sure you can't find any rusty parts in the drivers side of that gutter? Or near the fresh air intake? 

another thing you could do is just put a water hose on the car and check inside! You should take your seats and carpet out to have a good look. 

Also check the damping matting under your carpet, they can stay wet for a long time, the car does not like it  

good luck!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, all quantum drivers watch carefully! 


find water?!?! 









take out carpet! 









dry it 









you could just check where it comes from... 









there it is! 









damn... 









if you wait too long... 









rust = bad 









bad boy! 









bad bad boy!! 









passenger side.. 









 









window out... 


















clean it, fill it 


















also on the inside 


















drivers side again 






























This is another bad boy, take off your front fenders left and right. Seal it again, make sure to seal from window till at least 2 screws to the front. It's a neat place water can come through to your feet  










This will keep you buisy for a weekend! :beer:


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice photos & write up, thanks man. That's all the work I was trying to avoid, but i guess I'll have to dig into that some time soon. What kinda of goo did you use? I've got a some high quality roofing caulk that I think I might try.. 

I'm not sure I follow you on the fender tip- fender as in the metal body panel? the plastic wheel arch? (not that im asking for another photo shoot though, hahah)


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes the metal body panel above the front wheels. 
As you can see on the picture when water goes under this panel, it can leak into the car. Only do this when the other trick did not work... 

Oh, and please do not do the same as in the pictures, only fill the outside!!! If you fill the inside there is no way to check if you did a good job. If you fill it from the inside too, the water could make even more rust than before...


----------

